# Predictions for 2013 a/v advancements we'll see at CES



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a few of my predictions of what we can expect to see at CES 2013:

*PDP advances:*

We should see much higher luminance. In fact, luminance may increase to be as bright as many leading LED displays and when properly set-up the new higher drive systems will deliver a very bright luminance without clipping the lightest shades of gray. 

MLL will be slightly lower so the black levels will again improve without crushing the deepest shade of gray. 

Ambient light filters will be upgraded to preserve the black level in high ambient light conditions.

Flatter gamma across all luminance levels.

Better color accuracy and a wider color gamut.

Fewer screen sizes overall and likely less 42" - 43" series.

Thinner bezels and lower profiles.

Faster phosphor switching, reducing phosphor lag and 3D ghosting

PDP will continue through 2016 or possibly longer.

Big improvement in the remote control units.

Big upgrades to the Smart features, more applications and better integration.

Possibly one larger size from one of the three suppliers.

*LCD:*

Sorry no more LCD TVs from any major manufacturer. Only second tier manufacturers will continue in 2013 with LCD displays.

*LCD/LED:*

Expect a lot of growth in this category, with a few larger panel sizes, more 4K UHD models from new players, slimmer and thinner bezels.

Much more Smart integration and better more advanced Skype, Interactive apps that will take advantage of the built-in hidden camera/mic systems. More advanced remote controls and connections and applications to other consumer devices.

*Sound bars and Theater in a Box Systems:
*
Video display manufacturers will up the sound enhancement game with more models, better audio performance, higher end sound bars and 5.1 speaker systems. Very easy to operate TV remotes that are designed to intuitively operate the auxiliary audio systems.
*
OLED:*

Delayed till mid 2013.

All in all a very nice year for continued upgrades in overall a/v performance, nicely improved picture quality in several attributes. Larger screen sizes, more Internet apps and applications and upgraded audio attachments to enhance the a/v experience. 

Stay tuned for my CES report on HTS, live from the exhibit floor. Let's see how much of my predictions come to fruition.

All my best for a happy and healthy 2013 and beyond!

-Robert


----------



## Motoman (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking forward to reading your news from CES. I'm in the market for a new TV so I'm really interested this year. 

Jim


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

Any news on a new Elite?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ PM sent.

-Robert


----------



## UBoat Commander (Dec 28, 2012)

Robert: I would really appreciate a PM about new Elites as well. I have been waiting patiently for the possibility of an 80" Elite for some time now.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Motoman (Dec 3, 2012)

Will the updates be here or in another thread?

Can't wait..:heehee:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I did some news on our Facebook page and I just launched a dedicated Panasonic ZT60 series site. 

I have lots to disclose, but my schedule is very heavily booked and I'm running late for a Sony meeting and then a industry party with David Mackenzie and all of the top CE execs. So more to come shortly....

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

CES is a blast and this will be another great year for a/v enthusiasts. 

My take is Panasonic and Samsung are leading the charge with the biggest advancements in video and even audio technologies and enhancements. The ZT60 looks awesome. And from my seat for 2013 Samsung has the winning hand on OLED, LED, 4K and I must say the new F8000 PDPs look stunning. Great improvements in overall contrast ratio, much deeper blacks and the brightest light output you could possibly imagine from a plasma panel. Samsung's F8000 series delivers very dynamic images. Also the quad core processor adds to the overall excellent image quality.

I've been very heavily booked in private one on one meetings with all of the TV manufacturers and have much more to report, but at this moment I'm back to the show for more meetings and video interviews.

I've been posting videos on VE's Facebook page and at night developing dedicated websites on the what are likely to be the hottest displays for 2013. Take a look at my latest site on Samsung's 2013 flagship LED F8000 series.

More to come..... So stay tuned.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Motoman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Robert,

Did Samsung announce pricing on the 65" F8000 LED set? How would you compare it against a current Elite set? 

Enjoy..

Jim


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for keeping us in the loop! 


You're the man! 




Robert Zohn said:


> CES is a blast and this will be another great year for a/v enthusiasts.
> 
> My take is Panasonic and Samsung are leading the charge with the biggest advancements in video and even audio technologies and enhancements. The ZT60 looks awesome. And from my seat for 2013 Samsung has the winning hand on OLED, LED, 4K and I must say the new F8000 PDPs look stunning. Great improvements in overall contrast ratio, much deeper blacks and the brightest light output you could possibly imagine from a plasma panel. Samsung's F8000 series delivers very dynamic images. Also the quad core processor adds to the overall excellent image quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pleased you lads are enjoying the show. I really think 2013 is going to be a very exciting year.:T


----------



## Kalik (Mar 25, 2012)

LG's OLED looked stunning. now that it has a firm ship date of March in the USA hopefully we will finally get some real hands-on reviews from the experts

Robert: will you have the LG OLED at the next Shootout?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

tele1962 said:


> Pleased you lads are enjoying the show. I really think 2013 is going to be a very exciting year.:T


Yes we had a blast at CES. I love working with David Mackenzie! :clap:



Kalik said:


> LG's OLED looked stunning. now that it has a firm ship date of March in the USA hopefully we will finally get some real hands-on reviews from the experts
> 
> Robert: will you have the LG OLED at the next Shootout?


Yes we're planning a few new ideas this year and OLED and 4k is included in our plans.

-Robert


----------

